# I had my first M ≡ dream



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I was at a mall with some friends. There was some shopping and gadget acquisition happening. At some point, just before leaving (I think this was at a Tesla showroom), I learned that I was number 17 in line to get the new Model 3 because my old car had taken a rock to her nose.

I wasn't sure if this was a reference to something recent or prior damage, but I was super excited—especially since I didn't make my reservation until just last month.

Anyone else been dreaming?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Kizzy said:


> I was at a mall with some friends. There was some shopping and gadget acquisition happening. At some point, just before leaving (I think this was at a Tesla showroom), I learned that I was number 17 in line to get the new Model 3 because my old car had taken a rock to her nose.
> 
> I wasn't sure if this was a reference to something recent or prior damage, but I was super excited-especially since I didn't make my reservation until just last month.
> 
> Anyone else been dreaming?


if current car condition gets us higher on the list I should let Tesla know my backup car I'd been driving this week has a slight oil leak and a compression/vacuum/spark issue going on.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I did have a dream a couple of weeks ago that I was hanging out with Franz and was asking him all kinds of questions about the 3's details and he wouldn't answer for fear of beaching security.

How I'd love to see what they're up to in the design studio


----------



## SpdBug (May 3, 2016)

I was just about to start a thread like this LOL. Had a couple so far but this morning was the best. I was playing on the Tesla App turning the AC on, playing with the doors and being silly. Odd thing was, I was playing with the Model 3 AND a Model S.


----------



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> if current car condition gets us higher on the list I should let Tesla know my backup car I'd been driving this week has a slight oil leak and a compression/vacuum/spark issue going on.


Ha I'll take a baseball bat to my car if that's what it takes lol


----------



## teslaliving (Apr 2, 2016)

I had a nightmare about the Model ☰:

I drive a Model S, the kid drives an Acura with 200K miles on it. The Model ☰ comes out just as the Acura dies and she needs a car. My Model ☰ will be mostly loaded and will have things my Model S doesnt. What will I do? Let her drive the 3? The S? Or buy some other EV for her? Cant buy another ICE again.

I should have reserved 2 Model ☰s and gotten one base and one loaded. Now i'm behind 400K other people for the second one.

First world problems but it was a night sweat for sure.


----------

